# Blizzard 680 or Meyer Drive Pro



## tacomacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Close to making a purchase for my 06 Tacoma 4X4 access cab 6cyl auto. Read all the Meyer Bashing/ Blizzard Bashing....yep, got it. The choices for the Tacoma's comfort tuned front suspension are limited especially when Mr. Old School says "no plastic", I'm buying for my dirt drive and my father's paved drive...that's it. The prices are identical, both dealers 25 miles away. Just read a thread where the guy(s) love their Drive Pro/ Tacoma set ups and the Blizzard forum says nothing rolls like a blizzard. Meyer, simple chain lift. Blizzard, power hitch...and back and forth. So help me out guys. It may come down to which COLOR I like best and THAT can't be a good thing! http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 680, and it pushes small places great, downtown hard to get into stuff. You don't want to backdrag with it... useless due to the weight. They are great for the right uses, but you can't expect to do stuff with them that you would do with a bigger truck. I don't know anything about Meyer expect the bashing that you refer to, but I would say talk to each of your dealers and go with the one that you think will support you better when you need them... I know you will be happy with the blizzard, but I am biased.

Good luck.


----------



## tacomacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for your response PPM. I guess I discouraged others when I hinted towards the no bashing,
So by a vote of 1 to nothing....there's a Blizzard in the forecast.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

IMO the direct lift plows seem to be easier on the suspension. I say Blizzard.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a 7' Boss Sport Duty IMO. But if you don't wan't a Boss you should get the Meyer Drive Pro IMO.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with getting a Boss, if that is not possible I would go with the Blizzard.


----------



## rlasonde (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a Drive Pro on a 07 Tacoma access cab, it's o.k. to do your own driveway with but that is about it. Very light duty. I wish I had spent the extra money for a snow way with down pressure. I have used those before and they are much better. Good luck


----------

